# What do you use for counter space???



## Camping Newbie (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello! 
We're just getting into travel trailer camping and are considering a 2004 Outback 25FB-S. We like a lot of things about it, but there is absolutely NO counter space. Since this seems to be typical of a small TT, how do you handle it? Where do you do food prep, where does the coffee pot go, etc.? 
Thanks!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Coffee Pot has priority!! Actually I leave it outside on the stove area and run a cord over to the outlet. But when it is too cold out I just set it on the counter next to the sink, make coffee, pour it in a big cup and put the pot away under the sink. WalMart sells a nice 10 cup pot by Sunbeam for just 9.99!! Its not one of those mini single serving jobs but it is smaller than some others and it fits perfect.

As for food prep, my wife makes it work but it does look a little crowded. We own the 23 RS and last weekend we were camping with some friends when a big sotrm came up...to make a long story short, we did a buffet for 5 adults and 9 kids from, 2 to 12. Was it cramped? Yep... Did we all fit in there for an hour while the rain passed? Yep and happily







But boy when it was time to get out, I was first to the door!!

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I use a stove top percolator for coffee. Takes up little space, makes excellent coffee. Don't need power to use it.

Counter space is adequate in the 25 RSS. There is also a flip up counter top extension, but we never use it. You can always use the table top, or pack folding tables with you. Maybe a Tv tray or something.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Going from the Coleman to the Outback 25RSS ...I am thinkin' WOW look at all that counterspace









I use to put the coffee maker outside the Coleman on the outside cooker. It was under the awning and got up before everyone else and could enjoy my first cup outside in peace and quiet. Enjoy listening to the birds wake.

If I did it inside, ran the risk of waking the kids









A good day = Coffee before Kids


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I use an old corning ware perkilator coffe pot when we are camping. So that gets heated on the either the colman stove, the outside cook center (now with the outback) or the inside stove depending on the weather, but I do agree, coffee before kids.

Tim


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We mounted a Black & Decker under cabinet coffee pot and when we need more space we have a wooden stove top cutting board/block that we set on the stove cover to expand the counter.


















Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...It's Sunday...why aren't you camping!

I drink mine black, by the way. Fire that thing up!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

A lot of rain...





















It's funny that you would say fire it up, just put on a pot...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok Vern...I'm ready for a cup!

I just came in from outside. I was looking at the planets through my telescope. The moon is so bright, it washes out some stars. Really nice view of Jupiter. You can see 4 of it's moons lined up nicely along side it. (even through binoculars)
Venus is brilliant, and I looked at Pleiades, and the Orion Nebula.

A clear night here on the Northern Prairies.


----------

